
Hello Moderator - agyaattest
I need a contact id on which I submit my vulnerability report.....
======
greenyoda
As per HN Guidelines:

" _Please don 't post on HN to ask or tell us something (e.g. to ask us
questions about Y Combinator, or to ask or complain about moderation). If you
want to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

